# My Counterflow ABA Coupe Project



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

I'm going to try and keep this thread updated as best i can....so bear with me here...
Prior to the destruction....when it ran and drove fine...for a week or two...








Old interior.








Old crap coming out, when I was at school.
























ABA prep
























Stage 1
































































Engine Bay During stage 1








Brake upgrades (all new hardlines, and SS everywhere w/ wilwood clicker prop valve just to the left of the driver's side seat bolster.)
















Me (2 years ago)Pissed off because I didn't "finish" in time








First motor/trans. install








At which point i decided to take the trans BACK out and rebuild it, and then came on som money and took the head off as well...for some more lovin'
And then it sat....and sat.....and sat.....
And while it sat i had the head "stage 2" ported by a local shop, had TT oversized valves put in, w/ back-cut 7mm stems, 7mm Ti retainers, tapered guides, and TT's "special" intake and exhaust valve seals.
researched a ton over the 2 year sitting period and realized where i wanted to go with the car wasn't agreeing with what i was doing prior, so the following came:
V3 MSn'S w/ LM-1 & LMA-2
TT race header (extremely disappointing for what they retail for)
(soon) One of Ny-Fam's ported manifolds and 16V TB
Some sort of 020 tans (as the 020 i had built ended up in the carat)
XKROMX lightened Intermediate shaft (this thing's beautiful)
Non a/c non p/s early alt set-up (not using serp. due to weight)
pics of the most recent workings:








































































I'm hoping the motor should rip pretty well, looking to get 120 to the wheels. that's my goal.
Other progress on the shell:








installed:
































My replica-ish VWMS rear beam:
















































Still waiting for my DOM tubing to be special ordered in order to finish it. then it'll all get new mk4 brake components w/ drilled or slotted rotors.
Anyone recommend a good brake pad?
Updates as they come! :twisted:


----------



## Bucketmaster (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: My Counterflow ABA Coupe Project (secondgen)*

Nice coupe!! Even had the factory stereo! I built a similar engine for my 91 jetta 3 years ago. I still drive it everyday. I honestly was letdown at first but the more I modify it the more fun it gets. Nice Job


----------



## 1.8tMk3 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: My Counterflow ABA Coupe Project (Ihatedmvgoped)*

whats with the rear beam???? Whats a vw ms beam look like?
Darrell


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: My Counterflow ABA Coupe Project (1.8tMk3)*

See this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3013996


----------



## 1.8tMk3 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: My Counterflow ABA Coupe Project (secondgen)*









I used to live 5 minutes from marcy, ny. Sorry I found this kind of amusing. Thanks for the info on the axle.
Darrell


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: My Counterflow ABA Coupe Project (1.8tMk3)*

NP man, our converter guy's the ****.


_Modified by Longitudinal at 11:23 PM 3-11-2007_


----------



## Ben B (Bengineer) (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: My Counterflow ABA Coupe Project (secondgen)*

Very nice 2 door. Should be a nice car after all your work and money.
...keep em alive boys ....dont let the crushers get them (VWs)!
Was the intake ported? That accustically tuned factory intake is limited to about 135 hp worth of airflow with a 1.8 high compression. Since your using a ABA block you should be able to achieve more...maybe 150 hp? at the crank. The ports in that intake were small diameter and long (lots of low, mid torque, but looses at higher rpm. Port the runners out... into the runners about 5.5 inches deep and about 32 mm diameter (if possible) until the port curves more. You already have the larger T/B....very good. 
You can get another intake manifold, port and smooth internal runners and plenum, and then clean inside and out ....very well (to remove any metal shavings/dust). This separate manifold will sped the swap process (lessen the time the car is apart, and less possible problems) if the new manifold is all ready to install. This also gives the oppurtunity to test the existing intake manifold to get baseline results, and then see the difference after the ported manifold is used. These results will help acceleration, especially with the 2.0L block....


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

oh...oh... i'll play








This is a pic of the day I got her. She is getting ready for a 20v swap!
















Here is my build site: ProjectCoupe


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: My Counterflow ABA Coupe Project (Ben B (Bengineer))*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ben B (Bengineer)* »_Very nice 2 door. Should be a nice car after all your work and money.
...keep em alive boys ....dont let the crushers get them (VWs)!
Was the intake ported? That accustically tuned factory intake is limited to about 135 hp worth of airflow with a 1.8 high compression. Since your using a ABA block you should be able to achieve more...maybe 150 hp? at the crank. The ports in that intake were small diameter and long (lots of low, mid torque, but looses at higher rpm. Port the runners out... into the runners about 5.5 inches deep and about 32 mm diameter (if possible) until the port curves more. You already have the larger T/B....very good. 
You can get another intake manifold, port and smooth internal runners and plenum, and then clean inside and out ....very well (to remove any metal shavings/dust). This separate manifold will sped the swap process (lessen the time the car is apart, and less possible problems) if the new manifold is all ready to install. This also gives the oppurtunity to test the existing intake manifold to get baseline results, and then see the difference after the ported manifold is used. These results will help acceleration, especially with the 2.0L block.... 

Many steps ahead of that already. There's a fellow on vortex here that's porting the [email protected] out of an earlier CIS intake manifold for me, good for somewhere in the neighborhood of a 10% gain in airflow. It'll match well to the head.
Next year it'll be going x-flow oversized valve head, w/ a super 60


----------



## Ben B (Bengineer) (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: My Counterflow ABA Coupe Project (secondgen)*

Great, I just didn't see you mention the ported intake manifold and knew you could gain some noticable power once ported. Keep in mind there are three earlier CIS intakes. 1. VW A1 Rabbit intake (t/b end toward drivers side) 2. Fox/Audi 4000 intake A1 (t/b end toward drivers side) 3. Golf A2 (as yours with t/b end toward the passenger side) long runner CIS.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: My Counterflow ABA Coupe Project (Ben B (Bengineer))*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ben B (Bengineer)* »_Great, I just didn't see you mention the ported intake manifold and knew you could gain some noticable power once ported. Keep in mind there are three earlier CIS intakes. 1. VW A1 Rabbit intake (t/b end toward drivers side) 2. Fox/Audi 4000 intake A1 (t/b end toward drivers side) 3. Golf A2 (as yours with t/b end toward the passenger side) long runner CIS.

Not sure if it's going to be one of the short or long runner ones, but it's got the TB on the pass side, as well as the port for the cold start injector. It'll have a matching ported/polished AT 16V TB attached to it.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: My Counterflow ABA Coupe Project (secondgen)*

Update, got the rear beam all cleaned up and painted, still needs a couple more coats, but it looks better now with some fresh paint on it. Mk4 rear calipers and stainless lines arrived, soon to be ceramic coated black. My supplier sen me the missing LH thread locklnuts for the beam rods too. And I'll have to wait for Bildon to make another sperical rear bearing set-up as they were out of them when I placed my order. My wait time is undetermined.








And a sneak peak of next years treat.
































































More as they come. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 8vOTIS (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: My Counterflow ABA Coupe Project (secondgen)*

hell yea man, glad to see you doing everything to your car that i want to do to mine














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: My Counterflow ABA Coupe Project (8vOTIS)*

mmmm mk4 calipers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jordan92o (Aug 27, 2005)

if you didnt get brake pads yet the EBC green stuff pads are really good


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (jordan92o)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jordan92o* »_if you didnt get brake pads yet the EBC green stuff pads are really good

Terrible, I have them on my carat now and i can't wait to replace them. I'm really disappointed in them, they fade quicker than the last set of pads did, and they don't "bite" as well.
I'll be going Ferodo, or Hawk this time around.


----------



## BiSiE (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: (secondgen)*

Nice build man, (*bookmarked*)


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_Terrible, I have them on my carat now and i can't wait to replace them. I'm really disappointed in them, they fade quicker than the last set of pads did, and they don't "bite" as well.
I'll be going Ferodo, or Hawk this time around.

Dont mean to highjack. but do you have sloted or drilled rotors or just OEM?
thnx


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (BiSiE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BiSiE* »_Dont mean to highjack. but do you have sloted or drilled rotors or just OEM?
thnx

ATE powerslots. They've been used do hard, that they're cracked. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## blackkaa (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_
ATE powerslots. They've been used do hard, that they're cracked. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

well if you were driving the way you were when we went to esp for the dyno day I can see how that happened














. Very Nice build Jermey http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif can't wait to see the coupe on the road


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (blackkaa)*

All freshly painted up, new mk4 calipers, rotors, new wheel bearings, SS lines. Still waiting on Bildon to get me my sphericals....















































Still need a set of pads too.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (secondgen)*

Lots 'o progress tonight!
Brake lines are all sorted, undercarriage is all painted, along with engine bay, frame rails and subframe (thank you noah), rear brake pads in, tie rod ends and boots sorted, swaybar issue found and will be corrected ( ), front brakes, wheel bearings, endlinks, brake fluid, control arm bushings, door strikers, dizzy adapter and fuel injector seals ordered, rear euro-tub installed w/ new plate lights (bling), rear spoiler sealed and installed, interior floors primed.
Trans is painted, semi-flat black, along with the shift box and rod.
Hopefully Bildon will come through this week and get me my sphericals...
....then it's just the wiring fiasco.



_Modified by secondgen at 7:06 PM 3-11-2007_


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (secondgen)*

Had 'the crew' over last night to go balls to the wall on the coupe, so far so good:
Swapped better condition subframe and control arms from my parts GTI. Cleaned, prep'd and painted black, deleted deadweight bracket.
New R32 rear control arm bushings installed, reused front polys.
New Swaybar end links, swapped to the smaller front swaybar (understeer FTL







)
Both new wheel bearings installed, with all new hardware, tie rod issue resolved.
Drilled out and tapped broken brake rotor retaining bolts. Installed new ones.
New drilled Zimmerman rotors.
Cleaned, and painted 10.1" with 7 coats of caliper paint. (thanks again eoin)
Installed the TT adapter for the dizzy, installed and basic timed the motor.
Installed the rebuilt shifter linkage tower w/ the USRT derlin hardware, painted remaining linkage parts and installed, all new hardware ( SS where applicable).
Removed old nasty front crossbar and support, installed freshened up version from the GTI.
Installed all the new motor mounts; early style poly front, late style poly inserted rear, G60 trans non-hydro mount.
Pillaged the 4 more "c" brake line retaining clips I needed, again, off the GTI.
Installed eurosport lower tie bar.
Dislodged my frozen front coilovers, and dropped them another 2"








Bildon is still not responding to my emails, and it's been _*MONTHS*_ since i made the order.....















Motor WILL GO IN.....this weekend......i hope......maybe......kinda......















Pics of the progress soon! i swear!


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (secondgen)*


----------



## dubalc09 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: (secondgen)*

very nice project man. i'm curious about how the rear axle mod will effect your handling characteristics once you get the thing on the road. also, where did you pickup that sweet alternator bracket?!?


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (dubalc09)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalc09* »_very nice project man. i'm curious about how the rear axle mod will effect your handling characteristics once you get the thing on the road. also, where did you pickup that sweet alternator bracket?!?

Thanks, I'm really curious as well. I made the alt bracket at the same time i made the rear beam. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: (secondgen)*

This is PURE GENIUS!
You need to post a DIY for making one of these!


----------



## Gans (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (secondgen)*

aww man, from the looks of that pic of that turbo I thought you were strapping it on








nice progress though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Gans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gans* »_aww man, from the looks of that pic of that turbo I thought you were strapping it on








nice progress though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Next year, gotta look forward to something....








But really, next year, i want to get used to the MS and get it dialed in N/a before it goes FI. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gans (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_Next year, gotta look forward to something....








But really, next year, i want to get used to the MS and get it dialed in N/a before it goes FI. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ahh i see, good thinking http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: My Counterflow ABA Coupe Project (secondgen)*

Thanks guys, not as perfect as I'd have liked, but there are somethings i'm going to just have the let the OCD not get to....
Played with some of the chassis wiring today, shorted the coolant bottle and brake fluid level sensor, so the lights won't come blinkin' (not running a overflow bottle, and the brake one didn't work in the first place i don't think?)
Anyone know what exactly the sensor on the brake reservoir goes to exactly, or if it's normally open or closed?
Ran the drivers side marker lights, blinkers and headlight trigger wiring up through the frame rails. Extended the alt. exciter wire, and the + & -'s from the same harness, then ran them up through the frame rail as well. Chopped the right side headlight/marker/blinker harness off at the firewall, the wire's will be spliced back into the left side wiring, and run along the front crossmember/or under the rad. support (factory routing is up into the rain tray and down along the top of the right side frame rail.)
Tomorrow probably tackling the second chassis harness with the oil pressure sensor/rev. light switch wiring etc.... some extended to come up through the frame rail some will stay on top.
Still having a hard time figuring out where the best place is to mount the MS box. It's between the VAG-SERVICE opening on the driver's side, or somehow/where near the glovebox. I want somewhere easily accessible, and easy to come through the firewall/framerails for the harness wiring. The one problem i see with the VAG port, is that if i decide to go back to a kneebar, i'll have to modify how the ECU is mounted, and there isn't much room to work with under there.
And I'm still getting water on my floors, and I STILL cannot for the life of me figure out where it is coming from. :evil: 
Ordered the oil cooler today as well. More parts to come as I order them/ they show up....
Sphericals *should* have been shipped out today ( :roll: ), and the 80% kit is on at least another 3-4week backorder through peloquin.







:evil:


----------



## BiSiE (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: My Counterflow ABA Coupe Project (secondgen)*

great progress. If i'm not mistaken, low brake fluid level should light up the handbrake light.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: My Counterflow ABA Coupe Project (BiSiE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BiSiE* »_great progress. If i'm not mistaken, low brake fluid level should light up the handbrake light. 

Didn't do that, plugged in or otherwise. soooo away it goes. Plug wires and Mocal oil cooler ordered.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (MK2SnowPilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK2SnowPilot* »_This is PURE GENIUS!
You need to post a DIY for making one of these!









That's just what I was thinking, too!


----------



## mant (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: (MK2SnowPilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK2SnowPilot* »_This is PURE GENIUS!
You need to post a DIY for making one of these!










_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_
That's just what I was thinking, too!


http://www.vintagewatercooleds...uckle
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (mant)*

Sphericals finally came in today, and they are damn beautiful. And they'll both be installed in a few minutes, the DS factory bushing is giving me grief.....















Pics in a jiffy.


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (MK2SnowPilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK2SnowPilot* »_This is PURE GENIUS!
You need to post a DIY for making one of these!









I would like to see if there are any horror stories with this one.. 
although, it sounds awesome!
looks really clean. 
Way to go!


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (DubPhreek)*

Sphericals in, brakes bled, no leaks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Core support, grille, Smoked aero's w/ 4300k HIDS installed and tested.
























































































More as parts arrive. 


_Modified by secondgen at 6:11 PM 4-2-2007_


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (secondgen)*

Oil cooler installed. Eurosport plug wires arrived. MS harness sheathing came in, so i can start wiring that all up...
Got ahold of Colin @ TT and talked to him about the fitment issues i was having on the header. Turns out the header i have was for a 1.8L in the mk2 chassis, not a tallblock in a mk2 chassis (like i have). So he advised me to chop the head flange off and re-weld it so it fits down along the firewall the way i needed it to. As well as the single outlet pipe off the back of the collector, which needed to be pointed up off the ground some.
I must say, it was a PITA to get this thing to fit right, but i think it'll be worth it. If the guys at TT have as much trouble as i had fitting this thing last night, i take back what I said about the quality. *foot in mouth*.
On with it:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (secondgen)*

































I will have some more that I still nee to upload.
Looking good Jeremy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OverSquare (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: (secondgen)*

it's interesting how "suicidally frustrating" becomes "funny incident" after
you build up a tolerance.


----------



## BiSiE (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: (OverSquare)*

once again great project and crazy amount of detail man.
questions: 
did you rip out your rear bushings on the cat? 
any tips? i'm about to do mine. 
what did you use to press them in? (if it's other then a press). 
Did you cut the old one on to get it out? 
thanks.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (OverSquare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OverSquare* »_it's interesting how "suicidally frustrating" becomes "funny incident" after
you build up a tolerance.









Come again?









_Quote, originally posted by *BiSiE* »_once again great project and crazy amount of detail man.
questions: 
did you rip out your rear bushings on the cat? 
any tips? i'm about to do mine. 
what did you use to press them in? (if it's other then a press). 
Did you cut the old one on to get it out? 
thanks.









I'm assuming you're talking about the rear beam sphericals, if so, honestly, if i didn't have a nice shop to work in with a lift, air-tools, and an assortment of presses and/or the like, i wouldn't even atempt this in a driveway.
The only way i can think of someone being able to do this on thier own in a driveway/home situation, is if you took the rear beam completely out of the vehicle, and had something like a port-a-power hydraulic press to use.
The factory bushings are a PITA to remove, both of mine came out in pieces. And I used a ball joint installer/remover for a full size trucks, to get the new spherical sleeves back into the beam.
Good luck on yours if you decide to try it out yourself. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kiwidubstar (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_ 









Eyesight is overrated.
Seriously, good work


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (kiwidubstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kiwidubstar* »_
Eyesight is overrated.
Seriously, good work

I've been waiting for someone to say that.....








(I did put glasses on....)
Thanks guys, wiring the MS when the heatshrink gets here.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (secondgen)*

For those that don't frequent the MK2 forums:
Alright, update time.
Working on making a throttle adapter, to go from the stock TB to a OBD1 ABA unit w/ tps. (AT 16V w/ TPS interfeers with intake/fuel rail/injectors)
Relay board from BlitzRennsport.com (BETA testing) showed up today, so now i can get on with the wiring. (no more excuses







)
Finally picked up a "new" hood. Already in t-red so that's a plus.
Cleaned up the Recaro's i've had for years in my garage, installed the Pass. side one and the wiring for the power bases. Drivers side is in my daily.
Mocked up the new wheels, ordering tires in the near future (read week or so). Most likely a set of Nitto's.
Still need to:
-Install the 80% kit and the halfshafts.
-Port the intake manifold or get the top welded back onto the already ported one.
-Have one fitting that i need to get to stop leaking in the engine bay for the brakes. (should be an easy fix, even if i have to rebend the line and re-bleed)
-Find a final mounting place for the ECU and Beta box.
-Pick up a Deka.
-Order fuel lines and fittings (contingent on the making and finalizing throttle adapter) 
Pic's soon when I can get the pics of my buddies camera.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (secondgen)*

Some work on the Beta-version Relay board from BlitzRennsport.com.
*****Final release coming soon*****
Ok, here is how i stand now:
















Here, you see where the grommet is; that's as far in as I can push it toward the case being that the turndown strip is so close to the edge. Look close at the green and blue injector wires. (I know this is covered in the theta.)








The heatshrink and vendor i got it from.
















The following two are of all the wires out of the relay board and the stub db37 harness stripped and heatshrink installed so i wouldn't forget to do it as i went. :lol: 
















Most of the following are of taking the labeled RB wire, matching it to the colored corresponding wire, twisting, soldering, and then heatshrinking...lather; rinse; repeat.
















































































All done matching and soldering. One note; the two grounds wires out of the RB, i combined and then soldered them to the one wire on the 37 stub.
















Wrapping it up.








This is what I did with the S-series wires out of the RB, as my Patatron ECU doesn't have a use for them, but if i need to, they're easily accessible.








Harness complete with RB.
















The whole shebang, short of the wiring into the fuel pump, and a switched ignition wire.








Cheers.


----------



## vw_jason79 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (secondgen)*

subscribed to this thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (vw_jason79)*

Tires are in, Nitto Neogen 205-40-16, spent a good chunk of time yesterday installing the MS in the car, it's mounted on a bracket behind the glovebox, with the relay board mounted upside-down velcroed to the bottom of the raintray (inside of course). Harness runs out a grommet in the raintray and out another grommet near where the coolant overflow used to sit. The tuning cable runs up to the radio blank, and just chills behind it until it's needed.
Sealed my HVAC intake filter holder with some caulking. Ordered the filter for it as well. Spliced in the correct harness for the '85 black faced, non-a/c heater controls.
Sent some parts off with a buddy of mine to get media blasted, so that they can find thier final resting place on the motor.
Have to go through the back of the fusebox and find the fuel-pump wire to run to the relay board, and a switched 12V ignition wire, and i think a ground as well. then it's on to wiring the motor up.
Waiting on the TB/TB adapter, hub rings, and battery. Think i've got a slick little place to put the battery too.








More as stuff comes in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (secondgen)*

As promised.
Interior in some sort of disarray, test fitting the kneepockets for clearance with the MS ECU.








The ECU's mounted behind the glovebox in the empty space (non a/c box), two brackets off the bottom of the dash hold it up. The relay board isn't mounted and that's the (beta) blitzrennsport unit i'm testing out. It's the black box that's kinda hanging...Soon to be velcro'ed to the underside of the raintray.
















Showing the location of the tuning cable. Behind dash radio blank.








MS harness coming out of the grommet in the raintray.








Run along raintray and out grommet that the wiper motor harness comes up through, vac. line looking thing is the squirter hose from the mk1 reservior in the trunk.








Coil mount/MS out of the grommet.








Full motor shot as it sits now
























And last but not least








































Konig Remember's 16x7 ET25 w/ Nitto NeoGen 205/40 16's Say what you will about knock offs, these things are beautiful.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (secondgen)*

Got my NyFam ported manifold welded up the other night (thanks again Noah for use of the TIG), pics up soon.
Ordered the connectors for the injector harness I'm making.
Re-routed some of my wiring to clean up the engine bay.
Shim kit installed, rebuilt the Inner CV's...and ordering more odds and ends now...


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TehLonz* »_

Yea i know plastic ones are a bitch. 

Ok, got it fingered out. Found an early digi metal coolant flange i had packed away, and it had the CORRECT threaded and plugged sensor in it. I just hope the thing still works. So i've got the factory coolant gauge and the CTS for the MS. The one for the gauge is an older nail head style, and the ground for it will be bolted to the crankcase block-off plate, in one of the holes where a WUR would be mounted.
Installed the axles with new OE CV grease. No pics pretty basic stuff here....and torqued the oil pan bolts....that i seemed to have forget to do when the motor was on the engine stand.....








Got my intake manifold finalized and sorted out:
Things done to this manifold:
It's a early CIS manifold, ported and flowed by user NyFam here on vortex, labeled as a "stage III" portwork through him. Must say decent work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Because the airshrouding area in the manifold was cut into for the upper port work, the vac. fitting on the front of the head was no longer needed so I lopped it off with a cut off wheel as close to the aluminum surface as possible. Drilled it out, and then tapped it for a 1/8" NPT fitting. Used a brass NPT plug I had lying around in my 'random isht' drawer of my box at work. Threaded it in as close to flush as I could get it, then sanded it off smooth with a scotch-brite pad on a die grinder.
Had a friend grab me a piece of 1/4" aluminum stock from his machine shop, to make the cold start block off/vacuum port. Needed a small vacuum fitting for the ECU and the FPR, as the Mustang TB has no ports on it. Traced a CSI gasket and cut it up with a cut off wheel, finalized with a fine file and a scotch pad. drilled and tapped center for the 1/8" NPT barb fitting. Drilled holes for the bolts. Covered back with a Ford diesel oil pan gasket sealant, that'll seal out damn near anything, and is VERY resistant to oil and other substances. (gotta be carefull with this stuff as it's not easy to get back off once dry....







)
Fitted (user) Wraith04's TB adapter to the manifold and went at it with a die grinder to port match the TB outlet/intake inlet and make a smoother transition. Castings either differed or the adapter just wasn't taken as far as it could've been. No gaskets were used in between the manifold and the adapter or the adapter and the TB. I used the Ford sealant, to keep the flow the best I could, and port past where the gasket would have ended. Also noticed that there's a passage in the TB that would've created a massive leak so it was filled with epoxy and coated in sealant to prevent any unwanted vac. leaks.
Was going to countersink the adapter to manifold bolts but after doing 2 of them and realizing i didn't have a bit big enough, i called 2 good enough..







All hardware on the motor is SS.
Sealed and bolted it all together. Set to go on the car.
























































Some other shots of the engine bay:
































Then the OCD kicked into OD and i had to clean the shop up....which led to taking the wheels off the daily, which then led to putting the bumper and hood on and cleaning the car off....which lead to:
























More as I complete more, possibly running this week....


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

so when does the turbo come into play?


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

still debating on the turbo, may just go lysholm or rotrex.... lots of headwork i don't want to go to waste.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (secondgen)*

Hoping you will go twin screw of course... because I would set you up


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_Hoping you will go twin screw of course... because I would set you up









You're a serious contender for going to the dark side....we'll chat this winter...


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (secondgen)*

So I've got to change a few things around to accommodate the new ECU set-up. While I'm trying to figure out the easiest way to do this, I took the time to clean up some thing's i just wasn't satisfied with, and some little things i've just been putting off doing.
-Installed the matching/correct lap belt buckles for the B-pillar mounted 3pts.
-Installed new recaro cushion base for the driver's seat.
-Wired some more of the rad. fan set-up
Wasn't happy with the way i'd had the previous ECU mounted, too hard to get access to, and i just felt it was a sloppy installation. So:








































































Much MUCH happier with this install.








Some more stuff for you guy's to chew on...
































































































Industrial strength velcro FTW!








































































Enjoi!


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: (secondgen)*

Thats really a great project!
Its motivational - most go and work on my Rabbit.








ECU mounting is nice an clean. Only other place I could see mounting it is under the seat - but then wire length etc.. become an issue. Will be quite interesting to hear how those spherical bearings work out on the road. I would think the handling would be improved very much...I also wonder if your fillings in your teeth will rattle loose though.
Can't wait to hear it go..
Keep up the work.


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (ny_fam)*

great job!
Tons of originality!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wraith04 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: (vdubspeed)*

You need to get some center caps.


----------



## Gans (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (secondgen)*

Looking great! This is one of the most thorough 8v builds I've ever seen. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MooshyPork (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_











Where do you get these?...


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (MooshyPork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MooshyPork* »_Where do you get these?...
















The rear beam sphericals were purchased from Bildon Motorsports.








Thanks guys! Ecu's getting fixed up, should be started soon!


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (secondgen)*

Keep it up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Waiting to see this one live and see some #'s.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (ps2375)*

so are you ready to fire this thing up


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Couper1TEP* »_so are you ready to fire this thing up

Soon as i get the ECU back.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (secondgen)*

Got the ECU back, plugged it back in, started with the base settings, and tried to fire it. No go.
Have some things to work out....for some reason, i have power at all 3 of the wires that aren't grounds at my ignition module.....so gotta figure that one out.....which might be the reason i can't get a RPM signal.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (secondgen)*

New steering wheel! 








MS v3 is being unmolested, I've decided to just suck it up and rewire the ignition side of things and run the recomended internal ICM. Still have to finish wiring the coolant fan, and swap some wires around on the back-dated HVAC controls. It's cold and there's snow on the ground....the motivation's just not there at the moment i guess.








Bunch of other ridiculous little things that my OCD jsut won't let go either, but that's for after the piece runs....


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (secondgen)*

any updates.BTW SICK


----------



## dirtydubbin' (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*

Y00000 this car is lookin good!!















but what the hell is that orange lever on the side of the seat?!


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (dirtydubbin')*

The red level is the rear brake proportioning valve. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Clicker style one made by Wilwood. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## salz2135 (Sep 18, 2006)

can you post more info on your rad and fan setup? not sure if i missed it, but I didn't see anything earlier.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (salz2135)*


_Quote, originally posted by *salz2135* »_can you post more info on your rad and fan setup? not sure if i missed it, but I didn't see anything earlier. 

Radiator is from a MK1 Scirroco without the overflow tank. Filler's built into the drivers side end cap. Fan is a Scirocco fan shroud assembly from JEGS. Fan with the powder coated shroud ran about $200. Jegs has a deal with the shroud and rad. for something like $300-ish. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

